# Could this possibly be a pregnant female guppy? (pics)



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I wanna say it's a male (the orange guppy) because of how brightly colored it is, however, "its" stomach always seems to be big. First I thought It was because it ate too much food, so i didn't feed it for two days. While the other guppies stomachs got slimmer, this guppies stomach is the same size! 


Wish i had better pics!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fishychic said:


> I wanna say it's a male (the orange guppy) because of how brightly colored it is,


Fc:

In the first photograph I believe the fish on the left to be a female from it's body shape.

Some of the females in one of the strains which I am developing exhibit significant tail coloration.

You have done very well with the red pigmented plant!

It appears from the photograph that the male Guppy is aggravating the female Guppy: do you have any floating plants in your tank for the female to get some relief from this aggravation as well as to birth and for cover for the fry?

TR


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

From the second pic, it looks like a male. You can tell by looking at the anal fin, the males will be a gonapodium 

http://www.fish-keeper.net/Forum/index.php?showtopic=10295


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

jones57742 said:


> Fc:
> 
> In the first photograph I believe the fish on the left to be a female from it's body shape.
> 
> ...



1.) Thank you!

2.) No, I don't have any floating plants. I thought all my guppies were males : /

If it is a female, I will transfer her into a different tank.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

SueM said:


> From the second pic, it looks like a male. You can tell by looking at the anal fin, the males will be a gonapodium
> 
> http://www.fish-keeper.net/Forum/index.php?showtopic=10295



ah, it's definitely a male then....


Dang it. =[


----------

